# If bettas were people..?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What would they be? 

Georgie: he would be the 80-some year old coming after you, beating you with his can mumbling nonsense about the war. pfft... grumpy old fart 

Big Red: would be the 6 year old with ADHD and a problem with other children. 

Savannah: would be the 13 year old bully on the playground who won't let anyone else use the swing.

Fiona: would be the young "I want babies!!!" girl who everyone keeps telling NO to.

My fighter Altair: He would be the 25 year old boxer, undefeated x.x

Dally: He would be the 30 year old with agoraphobia.

:lol: 

what about yours?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Portal Prime : A scruffy teenager who never stops eating and gets irritated when you do something off schedule. If he could talk, he would complain about being cupped during water changes.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol this is a neat idea!

Patrick - would be the old guy trying to chase you down with a cane but giving up once he got two steps out of the yard.
Velvet- would be a sweet and innocent looking goth girl on the bus 
Popcorn-Would be that pretty blonde you always see, with a genuine heart of gold
Walter-Would be the long haired sexy guy that runs into poles
Black Beard-Would be the fat guy you see at buffets...(sorry if I offend anyone but it's true)
Smitty-Is the grown up version of a kid with ADD that regularly jumps off cliffs
Dizzy- The guy who gets mad and everything and then thinks that it looks sexy and starts to dance


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

This is awesome!

Bettabettabetta - The hyper high-schooler that hangs off the stairs in the stairwell and walks on his hands in the grass during lunch just to get attention.
Corrin - New homeowner who needs to make sure everything in the house is perfect and chases the neighbor kids off his lawn.
Pylia - The shy girl who doesn't realize she's pretty but gets hit on a lot, and blushes every time
Princess - She lives up to her name. Center of attention and very bossy
Rosie - chubby nerdy girl who likes sticking her nose in a book and analyzes everything.
Mary Jane - That one friend you have that is a little.. off. But fun to be around.
Tidbit - handicapped beauty queen, the girl who defied all the odds and is happy and popular instead of letting her disability get the best of her.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Spazz would be that crazy guy who thinks he is batman and every one else was just lucky to be alive.
Ira. would be that friendly crazy girl with purple pink and able hair who is quick to pic a fight but is really kind of shy.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Poseidon would be the ever so popular teenager in high school. Loved by all and always happy to see everyone. 

Rosso would be the angsty teenager.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kyon would be the grumpy old man. I kinda think he'd be like House. No bedside manner, obsessive, observant and brilliant. 

New boy, would be like Steve the money from cloudy with a chance of meatball. Hungry! Hungry! Hungry! And hyper


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh fun!

Haruna would be the grumpy old lady who hates children
Sakura is the hot young girl who steals all the boys hearts
Aki is lovestruck little boy
Arashi is the big bad guy from the wrong side of town
Kinzoku is the shy nerd
Koi is the very sweet guy that everyone likes
Blinky is the old man who hates everyone
Blurp is the shy girl who sits alone in class and is friendless


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

wow looks like a bunch of us have the grumpy old people/fish :lol:

LVANDERT: Walter HAHAH :lol:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LOl..good ones.. I think "Sammy" would be a Rock Star..break out the guitar, and start singing..he looks like he is trying already his mouth moves so fast..he'd have his headband on..maybe a great breakdancer, with some chains, and bandanna's...holding a r/w/b flag..waving in the air..Party over hea!!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gandalf:would be the 21 year old guy that all the girls fawn over, would never stop eating, and would have great manners, not swear in front of girls, holding doors open for people etc!!!He would also be able to sing!
Lily:would be the cute 19 year old girl that is really self concious, but doesn't need to be, she would also be the 21 year old guys secret crush LOL
You can tell I'm an optomistic romantic


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Fun 

My new baby betta who's lookin' more and more male every day) He would be a military sniper. (He watches and waits then attacks at meal time lol, silly thing hung onto my finger last night which about made me die from the cute factor.)

Spirit: He would be the kind of person who wants all the attention ALL of the time and has hyperactive ADD.

Unnamed blue veiltail: He would be an acrobat in a circus. He flings himself above the waterline on his side on top of the fake water lettuce I have in his tank after food.

Twilight Storm: My grumpy soldier who kicks the kids off his lawn and makes sure everything is precisely to his liking.

Kham: Mellow laid back guy who just rolls with it.

Penny: Old woman who just wants to be lft alone these days.

Flow: Someone who's been stuck recovering in the hospital too long, getting so stir crazy and wants to just GO HOME again lol. (he's still recovering)

Newest Unnamed Veiltail that really needs a name: The quiet one people tell you to watch out for.... He's pretty agressive now but really wants a female lol (His last bubblenest was 5" x 6" before I destroyed it in a water change!!!!)


----------



## Cyndih70 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sushi would be a angst filled, steroid taking, muscled up, hotty, weight lifter dude! 
"Girl, look at that body. Girl look at that body. Girl look at that body! I WORK OUT!...I'm SEXY and I know it!"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cyndih70 said:


> Sushi would be a angst filled, steroid taking, muscled up, hotty, weight lifter dude!
> "Girl, look at that body. Girl look at that body. Girl look at that body! I WORK OUT!...I'm SEXY and I know it!"


^^ Kudos for the LMFAO!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cute idea!!

Landin- would be like a grandpa that sleeps all day and walks really slow.
Bentley- would be the kid in the classroom causing all kinds of trouble with the teachers but still is a good kid over all.
Pebbles- the popular girl who is nice to everyone.
Jack- the athletic star with tons of energy


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Puddles: would be some mid-30 years old that is racist -.- (sorry if it offends people)
Phantom: late 30s doesn't have a good immune system and is extremely lazy
Kristie: some 20 year old that is super hyper and very pretty (hehe)
Lacey: same age as Kristie, slightly younger, fat, energetic, and loves to eat
Echo: 16 year old that is hyper, and never wants to sit still!
Zero: 10 year old that is mean but could be sweet when he wants to 
Cookie: 15 year old that doesn't hang around with many people, quiet, and has her own style on things
Cryptom: like Cookie, 15. he is a little clown and gets himself hurt and doing ridiculous things :lol:
Charles: 5 year old kid that just it's too much (lol!)
Sylvia: some 30 year old lady that is very gorgeous ;-) lol, and loves white lipstick haha


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Taz would be a curious 2 year old putting everything in his mouth
TDP would be a 20 year old trying to impress the ladies by bullying weaker people
Romeo would be a soft spoken English gentlemen


----------



## Gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

Phoenix: He would be a thirteen year old flirt who skate boards, But on the other hand he would be cute with sort of babyish face. he would know he was cute and he would use it.

Warren: A grumpy old man who all he cars about is his lawn. He would have a cane and hit people with it if he thought they were wrong about something.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Tenzen would be the half asleep teenager that almost falls out if his chair when you walk up next to him and wake him up. Hes all "WHAT! WHAT! COME AT ME BRO! Oh! Its just you ZZzzZZzzZZzzZZzz"


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

*Ocean - that lady who's buried in the ground. cause she died.
Spazz - that guy buried in the ground. Cause he died.
Drama queen (LOL Legit had a fish named DQ) - that lady who's buried in the ground. cause she died.
Little Red - little red riding hood. when she dies.*


*;_;*

many bettas
they die frequently
columnaris is satan
in bacterial form.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww that sucks! columnaris is the worst -.-


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Buddha would be an old wise man who makes peace with everyone and everything.

Kinda fitting


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

a female Narcissus, always wanting to be making babies with her own reflection...

Or maybe she can be the empress of an unknown unamed island in the middle of the Indian ocean, over looking her hoard pf sluggish (pun intended)minions and believes that she owns the world, a world where food and fortune drops from the sky...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

l We've all had fish buried in the ground. We had a thread similar to this before. Fun idea. Edit: I wasn't loling at losing fish. I just lost one myself.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It does suck losing fish! 

But I'll remember Spartan as a TRUE Spartan! Tough, head strong, and surviving through the unseen dangers spartans faced 

Madame: though a lady, definitely a seducer and a tough woman to go against. A stubborn senile kind of "rich" woman :lol:

Mister: That old guy that WOULD NOT DIE x.x (and eventually did)

Finicky: the 3 year old who didn't like 98% of his food.


----------



## RoranicusPondicus (Sep 22, 2011)

Rory follows after who he named after. Just a calm and sweet guy, when you piss him off you are in a world of trouble.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Harvey - The little child who would always be right by moms side pulling on her shirt constantly saying "mom mom mom look mom". He would be the type to push over other little kids at the play ground because they look something of his.

Rory - The "i hate my parents and the world" type of teenager. Only ever wants to be left alone, would scream and throw things at the bedroom door if you tried to open it. lol

Psych - The loyal friend. Always there when needed and is willing to go off on anyone who hurts you. Occasionally gets jealous when being ignored during a conversation.

Punkin - The good older teen. Not a suck up, but not a "rage against" kid either. Listens to classic music and some of todays stuff too. 

Slate - That one tall scary goth kid who hates everyone but trusts and is best friends with you.

Eery - The kind of person who is very sweet and quiet and is very serious about taking his vitamins and takes many of them daily lol. A health freak, only natural foods and lots of vitamins.

Steel - A playful toddler, able to walk and run. Can be destructive and when he is it's only with your prized possessions that you have no idea how he got ahold of. Seems to be a bottomless pit when it comes to food.

Epilepsy - In his 20s maybe, probably 23. When you were young together he would always be the kind of kid to pick fights with his parents. After having grown up he's become much more relaxed and laid back, now that he's out of the house he's become great friends with his parents and often likes to paint in his down time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nice :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol. I'll do mine in a little while. I'm still thinking.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

alright ;p


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Reina- She's middle aged but she tries to stay active. She gets stressed out fairly easily. 
Julian- he's pretty happy doing his own thing. He's very friendly. 
Makoto- he's an old man. He's friendly but can look rather intimidating if he feels threatened.
Dijon- he likes to intimidate those around him. 
Zinfandel- he's partially blind. He's very shy but a real sweetheart.
Poco- he's n his mid teens and wants a girlfriend. He's very active and outgoing.
Little Dude- he's little but full of energy. He swims laps every day and at night likes to sleep next to his green exercise ball. 
McGee- he thinks he's mr tough guy. He's not very friendly and always turns his back on you when you're talking to him. He's not cooperative when asked to do things.
Echo- he;s pretty easy going and friendly.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: cute! Especially McGee!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Finn would be the perfect son


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Reina- She's middle aged but she tries to stay active. She gets stressed out fairly easily.
> Julian- he's pretty happy doing his own thing. He's very friendly.
> Makoto- he's an old man. He's friendly but can look rather intimidating if he feels threatened.
> Dijon- he likes to intimidate those around him.
> ...


you have a betta thats named Echo too!?!?! :shockh mehh gaaah


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Feather: The kind of guy who is shy when you first meet him, but opens up to be very kind.
Isis: The cool chic and would make a very popular seventh grader.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol. This is such a fun thread! Yes, I have a pretty blue halfmoon named Echo.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Waldo: Whenever I look at him for extended periods of time, I always get the Iron Man theme song stuck in my head. So . . . he'd be Iron Man Fish. Yep. Because he totally looks like Iron Man. 

Wilhelm: A Shakespearean actor. He's quite pensive and likes to think things through before he does them. He's also got a blue moustache over his lips and it makes him look sophisticated and handsome. 

Sumo: Wilhelm's understudy. I haven't had him long enough to really know what he's like, but I can say that he's pretty mellow. 

Marvel: He would most likely be a Dada/Surrealist artist. He's got a blue body and orange dal fins, which makes him look quite flamboyant and quirky. 

Ham: He would be the guy who photobombs every picture ever taken, and likes to brag about it. He'd ... ham it up for the camera :3

Cheese: The guy who is taking every picture ever taken and Ham is in every one of them. 

Pearl: I've always thought of her as a Flapper girl from the 1920's.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Lets see... I have one I am thinking of as a person right now. Red, he would be a paranoid man who is always thinking his friends are against him. Everything is annoying to him and his idea of getting revenge on the annoying pieces of the world is to bite them. Afraid of camera's, kind of think of him as the male version of me :/ 

Here's another, Nero, total hotty 20 something who thinks he is God's gift to women. 

Patty, that one girl in middle school who grew way faster than the rest of the girls and pushes the small kids into the locker as she walks past. Kind of like my cousin I went to middle school with... 

Wanda, she is the fish version of my sister-in-law. Thinks she knows it all and picks fights she can't handle nor win. 

Captain, he was totally a guardian. He would yell "I'll protect you!" and defend his territory. I miss him and I will always have fond memories of him tail slapping his heater and thermometer. Sheesh. 

Guess I had more in my head than I thought. LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: this is too funny/cute LOL


----------

